# Motive Garage ERUBISU - VR38 Powered R34 GT-R



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Part 4


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Danke,

Episode 4 must be very new because i couldn't find it


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers buddy 

To me it just makes no sence.
The VR38 sounds aweful in the R34. And I don't even like the swap at all, It's just wrong to me.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

One serious build though! That colour is just horrendous


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

:repost: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/409105-motive-r34.html


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

New post for this year though


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

This seems awesome!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Amazing! Soon will become a popular engine conversion amongst skyline owners!


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

*Part 5!*


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Love these sort of builds. Nice to be a bit different sometimes. Amazing work


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice to be different, for sure.
BUT to me it sounds aweful.. And the look of it is also a bit odd..


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Traumtänzer said:


> Nice to be different, for sure.
> 
> BUT it sounds aweful.. And the look of it is also a bit odd..



Awful to you might be beautifull to someone else
Each to there own i suppose.
I like it


Sam


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Sure Sam, 

some like it, some not


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

My hat goes of to the guys who have done this conversion, as I myself know how difficult it is to custom fit and engine into many different chassis bases. However this really isnt for me.. Keep up the epic work though


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Saifskyline said:


> Amazing! Soon will become a popular engine conversion amongst skyline owners!


doubt it, considering the expense.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think the GT-R lump provides very easy access to 650bhp and with more budget very easy access to 1000bhp +. If they are also running the R5 gearbox then there will be a significant performance upgrade.

One of the best bits of the RB26 however is the noise. Especially with a big single fitted!


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

These guys did freakin' amazing job over here. Bravo !


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty great job and lovely custom parts. I'd rather have that gearbox with an RB engine though.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Some updates on this car. It's been resprayed and now looked after by Maatouks Racing (home to King32 and Metro)
Herewith some pics


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I bet that is an absolute monster


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

RB28 said:


> Some updates on this car. It's been resprayed and now looked after by Maatouks Racing (home to King32 and Metro)
> Herewith some pics
> 
> View attachment 260775
> ...


I remember watching the build and this beast throwing flames on the dyno was insane.


----------

